# Poachers on the Huron 10/23/15



## Frank (Apr 27, 2003)

I went for a drive yesterday to check out the fall colors and take a few casts on the Huron River in Flat Rock and was disgusted by what I found. In one of the more popular spots between Telegraph Rd. and Fort St., I found where someone had killed two deer and threw the remains right in the river next to shore! I flagged down a DPW truck that was going by and told them what I just found and they walked down to investigate. They said the river was really low and the poachers probably just waded across the river to kill the deer on private land. I called the POACHING HOTLINE to report this crime. Later in the evening I saw that I got a call from the local DNR officer who investigated the situation. People in that area are disgusted with the poachers and will be watching if they return.

P.S. The river is the lowest I've ever seen it in twenty years and I only caught and released a couple of smallmouth bass that hit on little crank baits.

Frank


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Frank said:


> I went for a drive yesterday to check out the fall colors and take a few casts on the Huron River in Flat Rock and was disgusted by what I found. In one of the more popular spots between Telegraph Rd. and Fort St., I found where someone had killed two deer and threw the remains right in the river next to shore! I flagged down a DPW truck that was going by and told them what I just found and they walked down to investigate. They said the river was really low and the poachers probably just waded across the river to kill the deer on private land. I called the POACHING HOTLINE to report this crime. Later in the evening I saw that I got a call from the local DNR officer who investigated the situation. People in that area are disgusted with the poachers and will be watching if they return.
> 
> P.S. The river is the lowest I've ever seen it in twenty years and I only caught and released a couple of smallmouth bass that hit on little crank baits.
> 
> Frank


That's unfortunate.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

I do not know the area. How likely would it be that the deer were killed somewhere else, processed at home and then the remains dumped illegally/improperly ?
Township or stateland ?

L & O


----------



## Frank (Apr 27, 2003)

Liver and Onions said:


> I do not know the area. How likely would it be that the deer were killed somewhere else, processed at home and then the remains dumped illegally/improperly ?
> Township or stateland ?
> 
> L & O


I think the deer were killed and processed right there in the city of Flat Rock because they even left a rubber glove behind and there were two different piles of bones along with cigarette butts tossed around like they didn't expect anyone to interrupt them. I know the people living right in that area are pretty upset about this and will watch the area better in the future.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Frank said:


> I think the deer were killed and processed right there in the city of Flat Rock
> ...........


Could be. It takes a while to process 2 deer. It's also nice to pull the deer up into the air to work on it. If I'm a poacher, I'm not going to spend a good amount of time standing along the Huron River in the City of Flatrock processing 2 deer. 
It doesn't sound like anything was left behind to find out who left the remains there. Whether it be poaching or littering, it's to bad that people do stuff like this.

L & O


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

Not saying they were or were not poached but it's legal to hunt on the south side of the Huron river from the west side of the property line of Wesburn golf course all the way to telegraph on south Huron rvr drive. Same goes with s Huron rvr drive on the east side of rail road tracks heading towards Jefferson. Rockwood and flatrock side you can't same with village of s. Rockwood but all areas in between and around you can. I'm sure quite a few ppl who own along the river do bow hunt that and I hope they were legally taken n not poached.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

The deer could also have been killed by a car and processed. At least they did not waste the meat. I have found deer where they take the antlers and back straps then let the rest go to waste


----------



## Frank (Apr 27, 2003)

gatorman841 said:


> Not saying they were or were not poached but it's legal to hunt on the south side of the Huron river from the west side of the property line of Wesburn golf course all the way to telegraph on south Huron rvr drive. Same goes with s Huron rvr drive on the east side of rail road tracks heading towards Jefferson. Rockwood and flatrock side you can't same with village of s. Rockwood but all areas in between and around you can. I'm sure quite a few ppl who own along the river do bow hunt that and I hope they were legally taken n not poached.


Gatorman 841,
Thanks for the information on hunting in that area - I wasn't aware of that. If people are bagging deer there, I hope they don't throw the remains in the river. 
Frank


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

Frank said:


> Gatorman 841,
> Thanks for the information on hunting in that area - I wasn't aware of that. If people are bagging deer there, I hope they don't throw the remains in the river.
> Frank


Hey no problem frank, like you I want our rivers and areas kept clean. I don't agree at all with dumping the carcasses in the river. Thanks for keeping a eye out


----------

